# Meat Your Maker



## mosparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone ever buy from these people ? They started showing up on my facebook. I was not impressed with their prices for grinders or stuffers. Now I've decided I need to get meat bags and take advantage of some meat sales. I think the meat will be a little easier to fit into the freezer in 1-2 lb bags. 
 I did a web search for meat bags and their name came up again. Wow. what a price on bags. 
 Not being a fan of buying online and skeptical of what appears to be a new upstart, thought I'd check for your input.
Not gonna post their link, but if you search the name or meat bags I think they be easy to find.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 12, 2020)

Well I looked, found the site, (I think), but didn't see any meat bags only bag sealing tape.
I'd stick with a established company myself.

EDIT: Well I looked again and found the bags, that is a good price.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Cheaper is not always better but then again there is some great finds out there. If you buy them give us a report.

Warren


----------



## Justme73 (Jan 3, 2021)

I own the #32 grinder and 50lb mixer


----------



## rohfan2112 (Feb 1, 2021)

I was thinking about grabbing their 500 watt grinder. Only $99 and it has all metal gears.


----------



## Jrrrrr (May 7, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Anyone ever buy from these people ? They started showing up on my facebook. I was not impressed with their prices for grinders or stuffers. Now I've decided I need to get meat bags and take advantage of some meat sales. I think the meat will be a little easier to fit into the freezer in 1-2 lb bags.
> I did a web search for meat bags and their name came up again. Wow. what a price on bags.
> Not being a fan of buying online and skeptical of what appears to be a new upstart, thought I'd check for your input.
> Not gonna post their link, but if you search the name or meat bags I think they be easy to find.


----------



## Jrrrrr (May 7, 2022)

Meat Model #32 1.5 Hp  listed on back Model: 52023206


			Commercial-Grade Stainless Steel Meat Grinder #32


----------



## sandyut (May 7, 2022)

Hmmm  Not sure about this site.  They have a #12 grinder that looks almost exactly like my Kitchener #12 which is an old model.  the new ones look a little more kicked up.  I would stick with a tried and true brand like a LEM.  Kinda depends on how much grinding you are expecting to do.

As for meat bags.  I assume you mean vacuum bags.  I have a foodsaver that has been pretty solid for years.  I like their bags too.  Not a big fan of the rolls tho.  I use the premade bags with great success (no leaks) and always set the dry/wet to the wet setting.  that seems to make a better stronger seal.


----------



## mosparky (May 8, 2022)

Not vac bags. I was refering to the bags used to make chubs, like the 1-5 lb rolls of burger/sausage sold in stores.


----------

